# Lost throwrope in 11 Mile Canyon



## Wirednoodle (Feb 10, 2009)

NateBrown said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Last weekend, 2 guys and myself were running the top rapid of 11 Mile when I took a nice little swim. My boat was thrown around for a bit in a hole, and things came dislodged, including the foam piece my throwrope was secured to. We were never able to find the rope, searched the rapid for about an hour with no find. Went back to 11 Mile today and still no sign of it.
> 
> ...


Sorry bout the rope loss, hope you find it!

I made a post a short while ago about the football throwbag, but never got any replies. Do you like it versus other bags? Is it easier to use?


----------



## NateBrown (Nov 4, 2008)

I did like my WRSI throwbag a lot. I don't know if it has any actual physical superiority over traditional bags or not, but for me, it was a mental thing. I was kinda tricked into thinking I was throwing an actual ball, not a bag with rope and that caused me to throw better. I've heard the same thing from some buddies who have the same rope too. I would reccommend it.


----------

